# What would you like to see in Aurora scale/style?



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I know there are a lot of Aurora fans here. I’m curious as to what Characters you’d like to see done in Aurora scale. There have been a lot made to date but I’m curious what characters you’d like to see that haven’t been done in the Aurora scale and style?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

#1-The Grim Reaper
#2-The Fly
#3-The Critters from Steven Kings 'The Mist' (Pharmacy Spider)
#4-Dorion Gray
#5-Friday the 13th Jason without the Mask
....I'd like to see any of the above done in the Aurora style :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Prince Valiant


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This survey really offers up some great possibilities:

1: Metaluna Mutant.
2: The Fly (I believe Monarch might have plans for this one).
3: Gort (although by himself he is a bit plain, maybe with Klaatu?).
4: Jim West and Artemis Gordon.
5: Most recognized figures from The Outer Limits.
6: London after Midnight vampire.
7: Disney's Scarecrow of Romney Marsh, maybe on horseback (I really liked that show when I was a kid).

Probably many others that don't come to mind at the moment.

Bob K.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

New entries in the Presidents series:

Clinton and Monica .
Clinton playing the sax.
GWB throwing up on the Japanese PM.
GWB at a podium, ducking a flying shoe.
Obama bowing to the leader of some 3rd world hellhole.
Obama staring blankly at a faulty teleprompter.
Sarah Palin in a bikini (okay, I just wanna see that, don't panic )


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Flash Gordon and Ming
Maria from Metropolis
The Fly
Lon Chaney Jr. Wolfman (a GOOD plastic kit)
Metaluna Mutant


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

All of the gang from The Mad Scientist's Club.

http://www.madscientistsclub.com/MSC/Club.html

http://www.madscientistsclub.com/MSC/News.html


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Joe Brown said:


> All of the gang from The Mad Scientist's Club.[/url]


That would be great, maybe in front of the haunted house, on Strawberry Lake, or in the big balloon. That won't be done but I do admit I would buy it. I absolutely loved those books when I was in junior high and even thought about a sea monster creation as we lived near canals down here in Florida. I recently bought the books again and read the couple I had not had back in the day. I gave a couple to my nephew and he loved them as well. Great stories of an idyllic time and wonderful adventures a group of geeky kids could have.

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> ...GWB throwing up on the Japanese PM.


Ahem...that was G*H*WB, John. Ditto La Palin! :thumbsup: 

Most of the characters I can think of have been covered already. I might add some movie serial and TV characters like Buck Rogers, Wilma Deering, Dr. Zarkov, Dale Arden, the Green Hornet, Kato (with alternate serial and TV show parts), maybe Mike Mercury, Steve Zodiac, and some other Gerry Anderson stars.

I wouldn't mind seeing more "enhanced reissues" (as was done with the Aurora kits of the Marvel Comics heroes by Polar Lights) of smaller scale kits: the Bride of Frankenstein, Salem Witch, and _Man From U.N.C.L.E_. figures in 1/8 scale. And blank male/female figures that could be customized would be a real treat.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ditto on Man From U.N.C.L.E. kits. It said "characters" so I'm assuming superheroes/villains qualify and I'm a DC fan: Flash, Penguin, Joker, Riddler, Aquaman, Green Arrow. I'd second the "enhanced" reissues. Maybe I could actually paint the stars on a 1/8 Wonder Woman.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

PF Flyer said:


> ...Maybe I could actually paint the stars on a 1/8 Wonder Woman.


Rounding up slightly, it would be 67% more fun! :tongue:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

John,
How about the bug that was in the Rodan movie? Rodan was eating them.


----------



## malachite (Nov 30, 2009)

Nocturna..........Princess of the Night


http://historicartminiatures.com/?page_id=135


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

B movie monsters:

The She Creature
It The Terror from Beyond Space
Invasion of the Saucer Men


More classics:

Boris Karloff as The Ghoul
Glenn Strange as Frankenstein
Lon Chaney as Frankenstein or The Mummy
Abbott and Costello


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a monster fan. I'd love to see some of the Universal Monsters which haven't been done (or are no longer available) released.
1) Mad Ghoul (maybe stalking through a graveyard clutching a heart)
2) Jungle Woman (mid-transformation of course)
3) Creeper
4) Dracula's Daughter
5) Chaney and Carradine Draculas
And of course a traditional Carribean-style zombie as in "I Walked with a Zombie."

If it's a cool monster, I'm on it!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

60's Magnus Robot Fighter w/Robot (freshly chopped)


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I'd like to see a series of Looney Tunes characters (Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Roadrunner and Wile E. Coyote, Marvin the Martian....etc.). Perhaps in diorama sets with multiple characters.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Hideous sun demon....Alligator people....The fly.....Monster on the campus....It terror from beyond space.....Metaluna mutant .... I married a monster from outer space....monster of piedras blancas.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> New entries in the Presidents series:
> 
> Clinton and Monica .
> Clinton playing the sax.
> ...


You forgot GWB waving to Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey John - how about the Martian bug in 5 million years to earth?


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to second the request for blank figures so that we can make our own custom figures.
I would also like to see some figures based on the Edgar Rice Burroughs John Carter of Mars series:
John Carter
Deja Thoris
Tars Tarkas

Els


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. A number of the one’s mentioned have already been done in 1/8th scale.

Cult TV Man did a very nice 1/8th scale fly kit.

It the Terror was recently done by Resin Club. See this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=324952

There is a 1/8th scale of Jason (Friday the 13th) that was produced by Kaiyodo.

Metaluna Mutant has been done a couple of times in 1/8th scale. Once by Billiken and once by Resin Realities. Someone needs to come up with an Aurora style base for that Billiken kit.

I think Lunar did a bunch of the Outer Limits monsters in 1/8th scale but they might have been 1/6th... I can’t remember.

London After Midnight was done in 1/8th by AFM.

Lon Wolfman in 1/8th was done by Geometric.

Although not a kit, X-Plus did a great prepainted vinyl figure of the She Creature. And unfortunately, there’s little to be done with that character that could raise the bar.

I’m surprised no one has mentioned any Harryhausen characters or Hammer characters...


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Gillmen said:


> Hideous sun demon....


Pics in 3 or 4 days. 

And this time, there's even a name plate included with the kit.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

As a Doc Savage fan any of the Bama covers would do.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fire91bird said:


> 60's Magnus Robot Fighter w/Robot (freshly chopped)


Oh, a thousand times YES!



Zombie_61 said:


> You forgot GWB waving to Stevie Wonder.


I must'a missed that event. :lol:
How 'bout GWB in a flight suit? 



Chinxy said:


> Hey John - how about the Martian bug in 5 million years to earth?


And again, YES!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jonny Quest. Plastic versions of those great resin JQ kits, of which I only ever got Jonny:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/quest1.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ooooo - Xena, Gabrielle, and Callisto. Three separate figures with interlocking bases, just like Screamin' planned them so long ago.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would love to see any of these in Aurora style/scale styrene with Bama style box art.
1.Hawkman 
2.Mr. Sardonicus
3.Commando Cody
4.Benicio Del Toro Wolfman
5.The Demon from Curse/Night of the Demon

Just to name a few, lol! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Green Lantern and Kato, the Van Williams and Bruce Lee versions. 
Ditto on a better Man from U.N.C.L.E. set(I've been watching Season 1 on DVD lately.). I'd prefer to see them in resin because styrene doesn't seem to do well reproducing human faces. 
James Bond with a better facial sculpt
Doctor Octopus. Can't remember seeing a kit of him yet. 
Even though there have been myriad resin versions, I'd like a styrene Christopher Lee as Dracula. 
Braniac
Bizarro Superman
Mr. Mxyztptlk


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

How about an actually obtainable Maleva the Gypsy...in ANY scale.

Ben


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Aurora Style PLASTIC 1/8th scale mass production kits*

I will build a resin kit when there is no other possible option for that character. Too expensive, complex assembly, they often have a HORRIFIC odor to them etc... I'd LOVE to see the following in injection molded plastic for around the current figure kit prices from Monarch and Moebius.

The Fly, 1958.
It! The Terror from beyond space.
Metaluna Mutant (Though i have the resin copy of Aurora's MOM Version)
I married a monster from outer space.
Fluffy, from Creepshow's "The Crate" story. 
Lizzie, little red eyed albino creature of Tom Savini's. "Tales from the Dark Side".
ANY or ALL of the Harryhausen monsters!
Riddler, Joker and Cat Woman from the 1960's Batman TV Series.
JAMES ARNESS, THE THING!
MOST if not ALL of Aurora's "What if.." kits that we know about, and maybe even some we didn't. They were on the right track MOST of the time. 



Just my two cents...


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Maleva was done by what is now Resin Realities, sculpted by Wayne "The Dane" Hansen. 
I have that kit. It's a companion to the Geometric Wolfman.

I can't say I ever noticed a particular odor on resin kits. Or, if I did, it didn't bother me.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Facto2 said:


> Thanks for all the input. A number of the one’s mentioned have already been done in 1/8th scale.
> 
> Cult TV Man did a very nice 1/8th scale fly kit.
> 
> ...


I would Love any HAMMER horror kits! Christopher Lee's version of Dracula is my favorite! I have The Dracula Has Rissen from the Grave kit that you had available years back and love it! 
It seems that no plastic kit producer will touch Hammer for some reason! 
Hammer Mummy, Dracula,Frankenstien...Love em all! :wave:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

WOTW tripods, from the Classics Illstratued comic book verson. 
Dino Croc from the syfy movie. 
Sharktopus from syfy movie.
Tobor the great, robot.
Ray Harryhausen creatures.
Vehicles from the movie Things to Come, the boring machines the tanks and the unicopter. and Kapals airship and the freedom bombers. Karl


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

"It the Terror was recently done by Resin Club. See this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=324952"
And this is a very nice kit -fun to build with a great base.

The Thing has been done in resin by Solarwinds. This kit has a terrific Aurora-esq feel to it. This was the first resin kit I've built, and it certainly will not be my last.

Quote:
"Originally Posted by Gillmen 
Hideous sun demon.... 
Pics in 3 or 4 days. 
And this time, there's even a name plate included with the kit."

This tease makes me happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Maleva was done by what is now Resin Realities, sculpted by Wayne "The Dane" Hansen.
> I have that kit. It's a companion to the Geometric Wolfman.


Again, I say OBTAINABLE! LOL...all the Maleva's were gobbled up before I returned to the hobby. I'd love to see a new one...but I doubt it will ever happen.

Ben


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Vehicles!!*

Didn't mention any of these in my first post... though i have done so numerous times in the past. 

Fantastic Voyage Proteus
Original Planet of the Apes ANSA Ship
(AGAIN, STYRENE MASS PRODUCTION KITS AT A REASONABLE PRICE)
I know there are a dozen others at least, but here's a start.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

tr7nut said:


> Didn't mention any of these in my first post... though i have done so numerous times in the past.
> 
> Fantastic Voyage Proteus
> Original Planet of the Apes ANSA Ship
> ...


Me too, but the thread starter is asking what _character _(figure) models you'd like.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Harryhausen creatures like TALOS, CYCLOPS, SKELETONS, GWANGI.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did I mention the Grim Reaper?
Denis


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I would like to see early Beatles(Revell repops or better yet, new sculpts)
and Gilligans Island kits.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

The Monster of Piedra Blancas


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

As a companion to Aurora's monsters....The Man in the Beaver Hat from LAM
As a companion to Aurora's Silver Age heroes...Aquaman
As a companion to Aurora's spy figures...Maxwell Smart
As a companion to Aurora's presidents...Ronald Reagan, with a Berlin Wall backdrop
As a companion to Aurora's historical figures...Charlton Heston as Ben-Hur


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice to see JohnP so active in a single thread! I second his recommendations.

I'd also like to see 'opposition' or complimentary figures to go with those Aurora kits which were one-offs; the two gladiators were great and because there are two I don't think anyone has ever wished there had been a third gladiator. But where Aurora only designed one kit in a theme, I'd like to see a second kit, so maybe:

an enemy or friendly figure kit to go with the Green Beret; 
some other Civil war figure to go with the Confederate Raider; 
a kit to go with the Apache Warrior; 
at least one other Madame Tussaud's kit to go with the Guillotine;
someone to go alongside the Crusader kit;
some other figure to go alongside or against the Jesse James kit, and so on.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

"Mr. Barlow" from the 70's version of "Salem's Lot". "Trog" from the Harryhausen "Sinbad" movie. "The Green Slime" from the movie of the same name. A 2001:A Space Odessey Lunar Astronaut. A NEW Barnabas Collins sculpt from Dark Shadows. A "Gorn Captain" from "Star Trek". I could continue......


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*I'll Second That!!*

MR. BARLOW! 
The Gorn
Andorian
Cylon from the Original TV Battlestar Gallactica


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

More of the lesser known Marvel characters, but especially:

Doctor Doom
Doctor Strange
Daredevil 
Thor
X-Men c.1978

Flash Gordon & Ming (Buster Crabbe & Charles Middleton) The Screamin' kits were great, but too darn big.

Star Trek characters in dioramas in same scale as AMT Spock w/snakes.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Agreed!*

Yeah, i love the large scale stuff by themselves, but when you are a builder and collector they hog way too much room. The 1/8th, 1/12 scales seem to work perfectly for me.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like some lesser known Marvel characters too like SANDMAN and MAN THING.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> Did I mention the Grim Reaper?
> Denis


Do you mean a specific Grim Reaper or just a generic one? The only one that comes to mind is the one from Monty Python and the meaning of life.  "It was the Salmon."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Facto2 said:


> Do you mean a specific Grim Reaper or just a generic one? The only one that comes to mind is the one from Monty Python and the meaning of life.  "It was the Salmon."


How 'bout the Ed Begly, Jr. version the 1980s SNL skit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Has anyone mentioned Kirk and Spock yet?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi John...I was thinking generic...like this...








Denis


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

VTTBS Admiral Nelson, Captain Crane, Chip Morton and Cheif Sharkey!


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

" Mr. Barlow" would be an excellent choice!


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Space Ranger who appeared in DC comics Mystery In Space and Tales of the Unexpected, Metal Men also older DC comics.
Does anybody know where I can get my hands on the Frankenstein and the Monster From Hell kit that Monster Toy Shop out of Japan produced?

Phil


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moonman27 said:


> "Mr. Barlow" from the 70's version of "Salem's Lot". "Trog" from the Harryhausen "Sinbad" movie. "The Green Slime" from the movie of the same name. A 2001:A Space Odessey Lunar Astronaut. A NEW Barnabas Collins sculpt from Dark Shadows. A "Gorn Captain" from "Star Trek". I could continue......




I'd like to see TROG from Sinbad and the Eye of the Tiger too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Hi John...I was thinking generic...like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haven't heard anything from Atlantis about their Reaper and Scarecrow for a while. Plus their American Werewolf/Howling type Werewolf.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Denis. That is pretty cool. But I don't think that would work as a resin kit. Sales v. price v. cost of producing... That would probably work as a styrene kit, though.



mcdougall said:


> Hi John...I was thinking generic...like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd go for a Prince Valiant, Id also like to see more knights in armour. 1/8th -1/6th scale


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

The coolest Grim Reaper Ive ever seen is from "The Adventures of Baron Munchausen"


----------

